# Glen Helen Bully show 10-23-2010



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey GPB
We had a great time again at Glen Helen.Thank you to Benny-Michelle for a great time.The kids with pit's dressed in costume was a treat.Had a chance to meet new people and shake them on the hand.Also good to see old frinds again. When so many people from all over come to supprt the Bully show's,really gives the ingredients for a fun and family oriented good times.The weather was cool-really,did not like that part,but the Bullys benefitted from it for sure.
Thank you to Mark for attending and lets not forget rocking Mike on the mic.Joe was in the house and so was Hector and Jessica.I know I'm forgetting a lot,so no disrespect.
I saw a lot of very solid and proper dogs in the ring,and I for one would not like to be the Judge.
Thank you for looking,and all comments are most welcome.
Please add pics if you like.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like so much fun cant wait to get in the ring with my girls, wish we had more bully based shows up in western canada though looks like i gotta do some traveling. kids looked awesome in the costumes looks like they had a blast. Love the pic of the bully in the sweater lol , thanks for posting these i love seeing pics of bully shows.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey angelbaby
Thank you for looking.We had a very nice time again.Each show brings new people and dogs,so it's never boring.We will be at a show Saturday in San Diego also,and we cant wait.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG Loving that white bully that won the blue ribbon. Beautiful! Great pictures!! I am also digging the matching Superman costumes!! lol


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Must say as far as costumes go, the little police officer and the dog in the inmate uniform did it in for me. Adorable! Looks like y'all had a blast! I'm definately going to have to do some research on shows in the area for Magnum! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey pitbullmamanatl
The dogs and custumes was great,and the white Bully is Fergi.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Jester09
The Law was on deck,lol.That was a great set up.Thank you for looking.
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. The Jr handlers were too cute


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome pictures thanks once again for sharing!!! The costumes were great...I love the Superman ones especially...and the dog with the hoodie was awesome!!!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey kg420
The kids had a great time,and so did we.Going to San Diego this saturday,and hope to get more great pics.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Lone Star
My pleasure to post them.The more people see how great the dogs are,it will only improve the view people have.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

There are some good lookers there


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

I LOVE BULLY SHOWS!!! I can't wait to get storm in another one!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Mach0
I also just love to look at them.Most impressive.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey BTPB
We love the shows also,and will be going to San Diego this saturday for one held at Quallcom.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx for sharing the pics! Some good looking dogs out at that event  Love the costumes.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey American_Pit13
The custumes and kids with pits always look good.We had a good time.We will be in San Diego this saturday for a Abba show.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Someday when I am not a poor ol lady I will have to come down south to an event


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Omgz love the pictures! The bully in the jail outfit with the little cop was SO CUTE! And the little supermans.. awwwwwwwwwww lovin it!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to get my pup and get into some shows, love love love it!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey American_Pit13
You dont have to wait that long,lol.Load up the gear and your crew and join in the fun.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey meganc66
There is nothing like spending a day doing what you like,and each show brings new and fun memories.The show I'm going to saturday will also have a kids with costumes,so I hope to get some good pictures.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

